# Shoes in Toronto?



## 4adb3 (May 3, 2004)

I was wondering if anyone can reccomend a good shoe store in the Toronto area that carries good chef shoes (birkis, Dansko etc). I can find tons of online stuff, but I'd really like to try them on before forking out the cash.

Thanks!


----------



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

I don't know of places that sells chef shoes specifically but I picked up my steal toe docs at The Shoe Store company on Yonge and Bloor. Also look for Markswork warehouse, I was recommended to them but I couldn't find their downtown location.


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

Try Mr.Safety Shoes. There I picked up by far the most comfortable shoe I have ever worn. It's from a French company called LeMaitre. They're much funkier than most safety shoes but have all the right features.


----------



## maggie (Aug 17, 2004)

I'm in Minnesota. If you have any Redwing Shoe stores there, they sell a really comfortable no-slip kitchen shoe. I had mine for 2 years.



Maggie


----------

